# Festplatte partitionieren



## Kyrodust (24. September 2003)

Hi Leute!

Ich denke mal, dass das in dieses Forum gehört: Kann mir jemand ein Programm nennen, das relativ einfach zu bedienen ist und man damit die Festplatte partitionieren kann. Ich will nämlich von meiner 100 GB Platte 20 GB extra für Linux anlegen. Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## melmager (24. September 2003)

das Programm nennt sich fdisk  (ist immer und überall dabei)

Es sei denn du musst nachträglich auf der Platte Platz schaffen
dann darfst du dir Partionmagic kaufen ...


----------



## chibisuke (24. September 2003)

Ich empfehle hier die software 
XFDISK fürs partitionieren.. einfach mal googlen...

damit hast du ne nette oberfläche noch dabei, nicht wie fdisk mit zahlen zu bedienen...

solltest du die partitionsgrößen nachträglich ändern wollen

PartitionResizer heißt die freeware dafür, einfach mal


----------

